# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  Can ADA tank be used as a Marine tank?

## linahalim

Any good advice are welcomed
cheers

----------


## Jervis

> Any good advice are welcomed
> cheers


Personally, not recommended. Salt water is heavier and I certainly do not believe the ADA tank is designed for marine purpose. Let's not take the risk.

----------


## linahalim

ANY MORE COMMENTS.FRIENDS



> Personally, not recommended. Salt water is heavier and I certainly do not believe the ADA tank is designed for marine purpose. Let's not take the risk.

----------


## Panut

maybe you should try and let us know  :Laughing:

----------


## BFG

Someone did it before-

http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/inde...owtopic=132143

----------


## Jervis

> Someone did it before-
> 
> http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/inde...owtopic=132143


Thanks for sharing! I underestimated this ADA tank  :Laughing:

----------


## valice

Yes, you can.
In the gallery in Niigata, I believe they have a few marine tanks in the past.
Also, in the last issue of the ADA Catalogue, they are still selling marine products.

----------


## BFG

ADA has not only rimless tank for planted but also rimless tanks for marine with the sump made by ADA too!

----------


## Jervis

Just to add:

ADA uses the same glass thickness for their Cube Garden (usually used for planted) and Cube Garden Overflow (suitable for marine). So I guess it's safe  :Smile: 

Take extra precaution when mounting equipments onto the tank glass such as clip-on MH, protein skimmer, FR, pulsing wavemakers (with magnet holder) and etc.

----------


## supersheep1988

didnt knew that ADA tank can keep marine fish...=D

----------


## David Moses Heng

yes they can. in fact like what vincent says, they have it in their catalogue.

----------


## XnSdVd

Marine? Absolutely.

----------


## tawauboy

salt water is about 1.026 times heavier than pure water.
the safety factor built into a tank can handle the slight difference in weight of the water.
however, don't overload with rocks.

----------


## linahalim

I am converting my freshwater ada cube arden to marine soon
will post pic once complete this project
i will be using hitech tem cooler and led nite lights and self made partioning as ios




> salt water is about 1.026 times heavier than pure water.
> the safety factor built into a tank can handle the slight difference in weight of the water.
> however, don't overload with rocks.

----------


## Jervis

> self made partioning as ios


That's interesting... do update us with step by step pix  :Smile:  All the best!

----------


## ethan2008

> I am converting my freshwater ada cube arden to marine soon
> will post pic once complete this project
> i will be using hitech tem cooler and led nite lights and self made partioning as ios


Typically marine set-up with overflow and sump is more convenient and preferred by most marine hobbyists due to its ability to hide additional equipment (skimmer, calcium reactor, fluidise reactor, refugium etc etc) in the cabinet. Unless you are going for a simple set up (fish only, no corals or just soft corals) and don't mind the skimmer sticking out somewhere from your IOS, it's worth considering having a proper marine tank set up right from the beginning to save you from future upgrading (you will, trust me  :Evil: ).

You can check out this forum http://www.absolutereef.com/forums/index.php?act=idx for more set-up info.

----------


## zephyros

most marine tanks are custom built for the purpose of having the sump tank 
(under the cabinet) and other piping purposes. Unless your tank is less than 2ft
length, else anything more than 3ft length should go for separate sump tank for filteraton and equipement housing.

----------


## waterfaller1

Here is an awesome marine ADA macro tank. :Grin: 
http://www.marineplantedtanks.com/fo...hread.php?t=46

----------

